# Cardinal Tetras or Neon Tetras?



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

I'm not really sure which one to pick. I've never had experience with cardinal tetras while neons on the other hand I've kept for over 5 years with little difficulty. They are hardy little buggers. I've heard some horrific tales of mass die offs with cardinals and honestly, my wallet can't handle losing 60 dollars worth of fish...anyone have suggestions? 

Also would it matter to my bio load if I introduced the fish with some cherry shrimp (around 20 or so)? 

I might end up getting a school of 12 rummy noses though...


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

*and your tank size is ______ *


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

20 gallons, longwise. So it's going to be a school of hopefully ~10 fish. I always get maybe 2-3 more than what I need though in order to compensate for the inevitable initial die offs. Hence the 12 rummys even though I could probably only support 10. The tank is currently housing 4 neons and 3 mountain minnows who will be moving out once the new stock comes in. They are there just to keep the biological filters going. Tank is well cycled. I'm using substrate that's been in a tank that's been up over 7 months and filter materials from the same tank.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm sorry to burst your bubble but;
a 20 Long is great for inverts, but leaves
little height for a SCHOOL of fish 

I'd stick with 10 shrimp and a 2 ottos,
but if you insist on a gang of fish - try;
Amber Tetras, Dwarf Corys, Endler Males,
or CPD's. they are <1" and less likely to
lunch on your shrimp fry.


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

I have 4 cardinal tetras, it would've been 5 but the fifth one was actually a NEON! lol

They're about the same in terms of schooling and how they act and whatnot, but IMHO, the cardinals look much more striking at first glance and look even better close up, especially compared to the neon. 

I would say Cardinals FTW! ^^ they're definitely hardy too as long as you get good stock


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

spypet said:


> I'm sorry to burst your bubble but;
> a 20 Long is great for inverts, but leaves
> little height for a SCHOOL of fish
> 
> ...


Okay, maybe school is a bit of an exaggeration lol. How about a class.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

with so much tank bottom, it's ideal for inverts, 
but if you want fish, get fish, just keep the total
number of adult animals under 20 and you'll be fine.

Cardinals > Neons is academic.
Cardinal dying anecdotes are either because they
were stressed from your LPS, or poorly acclimated.
try to buy them the day they are delivered to LPS, 
drip acclimated them, and keep the lights off the
entire first day they are in the the new tank, and
if you lose one along the way, welcome to the club.


----------

